# Local knowledge



## kevwishy (Aug 11, 2009)

My partner Ruth & I are staying in Dornes from Sept 20th - Oct 4th and viewing some properties around Ferriera do Zezere & the Tomar region via Chavetejo agents, to buy or rent long term hopefully from early next year. Has anyone the time to meet up with us at some point to discus the local areas, facilities, way of life etc.

Roll on Tuesday, lane: Kev


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Iam in the uk at the moment, otherwise I would have happily met up for a chat about the region. have a great trip


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Would be happy to meet up........If you are anwhere near Miranda do Corvo/Penela during your visit.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

We arrive in that approximate area on the 22nd to start house hunting but don't have a phone number as yet..... our internet access will also be limited at first but with a bit of luck, we might be able to meet up somewhere along the line...... feel free to send me a PM.


----------

